# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  t.barrie

## Pulgas

**

*¡Rozando los 30!*

**

*Un abrazo y gracias por todo lo que aportas al foro*

----------


## oskiper

Pero qué pasó? Es el cumpleaños de todos hoy? Jajajaja.
Felíz cumpleaños! Aprovecha que después de los 30 ya no es tan lindo cumplir años jajajaja

----------


## MrTrucado

Vaya!!, debería estar prohibido en las normas del foro cumplir los años todos a la vez, ja, ja
Pero hasta entonces habrá que felicitaros:
Felicidades!!!!, disfruta de tu día.

----------


## Moss

Y venga más cumpleaños. 

T. Barrie, cambia el avatar de una vez, deja que veamos tus canas. Ah no, es verdad,... el Just For Man hace milagros. 

Felicidades amigo mío, es un placer compartir contigo fatigas.

----------


## Coloclom

Felicidades Tomxer!!

Espero que pagues una ronda (no tiene porqué ser hoy).

Un fuerte abrazo

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades Tomás!!!! pásalo bien, un abrazo :D

----------


## Ritxi

Tomás, Moltes Felicitats!!


Ya tienes veintitodos!!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Tomás, ¿pero como se te ocurre cumpir los años el msmo día que yo? ¡¡QUE ME ROBAS EL PROTAGONISMO!!

 En fin. Elegiste bien, Flanagan. Siemrpe han dicho que las personas más inteligentes, guapas y sexis del mundo coinciden en nacer entre el 14 y el 16 de Enero.

 Pásalo bien  :Smile1:

----------


## Knoid

Felicidades Tomás!
Qué locura de día. Deberíais hacer algo juntos para celebrarlo.

----------


## ign

¡Muchísimas felicidades y que cumplas muchos más, Tomás! Pasa un gran día.

P.D. No sabía que te tuviera en el FaceBook... Dónde tendré la cabeza...

----------


## ACdeC

Felicidadees  T.Barrie!!!!
Un Saludo

----------


## t.barrie

Esto... GRACIAS chicos!! Uno no para de cumplir años, y sin darme cuenta ya tengo los veintitodos !!!!

Saludos!!

----------


## pujoman

Creo que si que nuestras madres telepaticamente decidieron que hoy nacieramos! Que vaya muy bien el dia de hoy!!
FELICIDADES!!!!

un saludoooo

----------


## Tracer

Felicidades a todos.

----------


## renard

YouTube - FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS fecidades compañero

----------


## magik mackey

Felicidades!!!

----------


## Spes

Muchas felicidades!!! Espero que lo hayas pasado muy bien!

----------


## MagDani

Felicidades, espero que lo disfrutes a tope

----------

